# They're bringing back The Mummy.



## AlexInsane (Jun 25, 2008)

WHY GOD, WHY?! *sobs*

When was the last Mummy made? Like, three, four years ago or something? It's suicide, what they're doing, and with such a cliche title as "Tomb of the Dragon Emperor." The plot will be just as tired and ragged as the last one was, but they're going to make it AZN by adding Jet Li to it! MMMM, NOTHING SAYS EXCITEMENT LIKE AZN!

Why does Hollywood do this? Why do they take the past, slap some fresh paint on it, and try to market it as something "NEW AND EXCITING!"? Would it KILL THEM to make something ORIGINAL for once? I'm tired of all the comic-book turned movie pieces of shit and sequels/prequels to unfunny and stupid movies. 

Brendan Fraser gives me an ulcer. =_=


----------



## Azure (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like Hollywood has officially run dry of any original material whatsoever.  Look at all the movies in the past few years.  Fucking remake after remake, with the occasional sequel, and more than a fair lump of shitty comic book movies(Iron Man was OK).  It just goes to show that the average American will watch whatever is shoved in their faces, for lack of better things to do.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's an idea Hollywood....

Do a movie about Hollywood being unable to deliver the goods and then have an angry mob burn down Grauman's Chinese Theater and roast celebrities on the flames before devouring them. Hannibal Lecter meets.....the Office or something.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 25, 2008)

This is old news. The thing that pissed me off is that *apparently* they _replaced_ Rachel Weiss with another actress for the same character... nooo!
If Brendan Fraser is any good in this movie it will mean that Inkheart has a chance. If not, I shall be writing letters begging them to recast and reshoot, because if he destroys one of my favourite books, there will be hell to pay >=[


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 26, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Sounds like Hollywood has officially run dry of any original material whatsoever.  Look at all the movies in the past few years.  Fucking remake after remake, with the occasional sequel, and more than a fair lump of shitty comic book movies(Iron Man was OK).  It just goes to show that the average American will watch whatever is shoved in their faces, for lack of better things to do.



It's not that they are running out of ideas, it's just they don't hire the right people.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 26, 2008)

Really, this movie is so obvious it's gonna be terrible. We all know it. No point in being troubled over it. Let the train wreck happen.

Move along, and think happy thoughts.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 26, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> This is old news. The thing that pissed me off is that *apparently* they _replaced_ Rachel Weiss with another actress for the same character... nooo!




That was exactly what I was gonna say, damn them to hell.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 26, 2008)

It's happening to The Mummy, it happened with Invasion of the Body Snatchers but was briefly named the The Invasion and was a 2007 film with Nicole Kidman and Daniel Craig. And now they are doing it with The Day the Earth Stood Still.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 26, 2008)

How about a furry movie lol About a world where a race of furs live hidden on an island or sumthin.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 26, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> How about a furry movie lol About a world where a race of furs live hidden on an island or sumthin.



I doubt it. But hey, look to your video games for furryness! Ratchet & Clank, Star Fox...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 26, 2008)

y'know, I actually kinda wanna see this movie because ever since I played Siren, I kinda decided maybe I should give the whole AZN thing a chance, but just go about it differently. Like, look for _western_ media for _western_ audiences that appeals to _my_ nobel-savage needs that I _know_ is a mockery of AZN history and culture, so that I don't fall into the same trap as the wapanese and actually think this _is_ AZN and that it's at all worthy of any respect.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 26, 2008)

Beware: The one who is directing this Mummy, directed Stealth.


----------



## lobosabio (Jun 26, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> How about a furry movie lol About a world where a race of furs live hidden on an island or sumthin.



They have.  It's called The Island of Dr. Moreau.  

Back on topic:  you know, you could save yourself a whole lot of stress by not paying Hollywood any attention.  Who cares if they're making a new Mummy film?  I certainly don't.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 26, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> They have.  It's called The Island of Dr. Moreau.



Man could you imagine a remake of that


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Man could you imagine a remake of that


Only if the dig up and reanimate Marlon Brando's corpse.  It'll be like Jabba the Hutt, but white and pasty, and he talks like the Godfather. I'll be ordering my tickets in advance.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 26, 2008)

This is why independent films have been doing so damn well...


----------



## Kurtsa (Jun 30, 2008)

The brand new mummy looks really good imo, i think they did very well on the dragon king. Its a really good push for Branden Fraisers career, im impressed.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 30, 2008)

Brendan Fraser's heyday is over and done with, at least to my reckoning. He is sadly a pretty boy that has starred in a number of thankfully forgettable movies. He would be better suited to something a tad more dramatic, something dark, filmed in black and white, some dark romantic movie involving a gothic French prostitute or perhaps something by Quentin Tarantino. Too often is he seen in roles that are amusing and lighthearted and rather pointless.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jun 30, 2008)

He does as the script tells him to, he's just a human being, he goes where the cash is offered I'm sure. If UniversalNBC decides to place him in that kind of rule theres not much our man Fraser can do.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Brendan Fraser's heyday is over and done with, at least to my reckoning. He is sadly a pretty boy that has starred in a number of thankfully forgettable movies. He would be better suited to something a tad more dramatic, something dark, filmed in black and white, some dark romantic movie involving a gothic French prostitute or perhaps something by Quentin Tarantino. Too often is he seen in roles that are amusing and lighthearted and rather pointless.



George of the Jungle?


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 30, 2008)

This is rather unfortunate news. -_-


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 30, 2008)

why?  Im so tired of remakes and sequels... lets have some new stuff.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Brendan Fraser's heyday is over and done with, at least to my reckoning. He is sadly a pretty boy that has starred in a number of thankfully forgettable movies. He would be better suited to something a tad more dramatic, something dark, filmed in black and white, some dark romantic movie involving a gothic French prostitute or perhaps something by Quentin Tarantino. Too often is he seen in roles that are amusing and lighthearted and rather pointless.



This is probably the first thing you've ever said that I agree with. Pretty much every character he's ever played has been some variation of the "fish out of water" cliche. However, he has done a few serious roles within those confines (The Quiet American, Crash and School Ties come to mind).

</goes back to hating your guts>



			
				Nocturne said:
			
		

> why? Im so tired of remakes and sequels... lets have some new stuff



And actually have to come up with new characters and personalities for them and un-tested concepts and, OMG TAKE A RISK?!?!?! That's totally contrary to the art of filmmaking. Besides, people still pay to see the shit, so what incentive to they have to change?


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Brendan Fraser gives me an ulcer. =_=


I like Brendan Fraser. (... but I can't believe he's going to be Gungo Ho in the _G. I. Joe_ movie. That's going to be something!)

... and while _The Mummy_ films aren't great, they're entertaining. Or at least, I think they are. ;P


----------



## King Gourd (Jul 2, 2008)

How about Fraser's new one, Journey to the center of the earth.  That looks like it might make me bleed!  This is one of the reasons I am going into movie making, to clean up this remake crap phase that Hollywood is in.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 2, 2008)

Brendan Fraser was in Crash, which I have yet to see, and his next one Journey to the Center of the Earth 3D is receiving good reviews, as of now.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 2, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> WHY GOD, WHY?! *sobs*
> 
> When was the last Mummy made? Like, three, four years ago or something? It's suicide, what they're doing, and with such a cliche title as "Tomb of the Dragon Emperor." The plot will be just as tired and ragged as the last one was, but they're going to make it AZN by adding Jet Li to it! MMMM, NOTHING SAYS EXCITEMENT LIKE AZN!
> 
> ...



I'd hate to admit this, but judging from both trailers of *Mummy 3*, it looks leagues better and more fun than *Indiana Jones 4*.  I sat through that tripe with hopes that Spielberg still had the magic touch to bring an old hero back to life.  Unfortunately, I was horribly wrong.  As far as summer movies go, that was the worst movie I've seen so far this year.  That "Tarzan" bit with Mutt Williams reeked of the same stench Jar Jar Binks polluted *The Phantom Menace* with... I was very unimpressed.

At least *The Mummy* appears to have better action and a more imaginative premise.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 2, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Brendan Fraser's heyday is over and done with, at least to my reckoning. He is sadly a pretty boy that has starred in a number of thankfully forgettable movies. He would be better suited to something a tad more dramatic, something dark, filmed in black and white, some dark romantic movie involving a gothic French prostitute or perhaps something by Quentin Tarantino. Too often is he seen in roles that are amusing and lighthearted and rather pointless.



He was good in Gods&Monsters and Twilight of the Golds . . . it makes me kind of sad for the career he *could* have had.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 3, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> He was good in Gods&Monsters and Twilight of the Golds . . . it makes me kind of sad for the career he *could* have had.



i think he played the best career HE wanted to play, and whether or not you enjoyed his career im sure he at least did along with all of his fans.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 3, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> why?  Im so tired of remakes and sequels... lets have some new stuff.



hollywood ran out of new stuff a long time ago


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 3, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> hollywood ran out of new stuff a long time ago



Well, that's partially their fault and ours.  When mass audiences flock out and shell out cash on tickets to where the movie ends up making a huge profit, studios are going to assume that they have a trend on their hands.  The latest ones?  Remakes and sequels to franchises we thought were finished at least a decade ago.

Like any other business, studios will stick to tactics that are the most profitable.  And when they know teeny-boppers are going to flock to the latest PG-13 Japanese horror remake, they're going to keep on making 'em.  You can thank the financial success of *Rocky Balboa*, *Rambo 4*, *Live Free or Die Hard*, and *Indiana Jones 4*, because now they're working on *Beverly Hills Cop 4*, *Dirty Harry 6* and *Cliffhanger 2*.

Want them to stop?  Unless you can somehow rally millions of people together on a nationwide boycott of these movies, they're not going to.  We've made them lazy.  It's because of the public's approval of what's being made right now that makes them leery on starting anything new and creative anymore....  unless it's dirt cheap to make, and can be handled independently.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 4, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> i think he played the best career HE wanted to play, and whether or not you enjoyed his career im sure he at least did along with all of his fans.



You think? You don't ever think he took a job just because he needed the money? That incredibly naive. And why do you assume I didn't "enjoy his career"? I enjoyed a lot of his movies, but I don't like seeing someone's talent wasted in roles that are beneath them, little miss.


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Jul 7, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> This is old news. The thing that pissed me off is that *apparently* they _replaced_ Rachel Weiss with another actress for the same character... nooo!
> [



From what I understand, the reason Rachel Weiss isn't in this sequel, she decided two was enough as well.
I have to agree. Talk about beating an idea to death.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 7, 2008)

... when will the terrorist bomb Hollywood? ... hey wait GAI's I HAS A SCRIPT!!1


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 8, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> You think? You don't ever think he took a job just because he needed the money? That incredibly naive. And why do you assume I didn't "enjoy his career"? I enjoyed a lot of his movies, but I don't like seeing someone's talent wasted in roles that are beneath them, little miss.




well, 1) in a previous statement on this fourum i to stated he probably did afew jobs just for the cash, cause he, like many of us, does need to work for a living. 2) i didnt assume you didnt enjoy his career, thus i stated "whether you did enjoy it or not", and 3) im a guy


----------



## BlitzCo (Aug 22, 2015)

*you are worst turk.* you are the turk idiot you are the turk smell. return to croatioa. to our croatia cousins you may come our contry. you may live in the zooâ€¦.ahahahaha ,bosnia we will never forgeve you. cetnik rascal FUck but fuck asshole turk stink bosnia sqhipere shqipare*..turk genocide best day of my life*. take a bath of dead turk..ahahahahah*BOSNIA WE WILL GET YOU!*! do not forget ww2 .albiania we kill the king , albania return to your precious mongoliaâ€¦.hahahahaha idiot turk and bosnian smell so bad..wow i can smell it. REMOVE KEBABFROM THE PREMISES. you will get caught. russia+usa+croatia+slovak=kill bosniaâ€¦you will ww2/ tupac alive in serbia, tupac making album of serbia . fast rap tupac serbia. we are rich and have gold now hahahaha ha because of tupacâ€¦ you are ppoor stink turkâ€¦ you live in a hovel hahahaha, you live in a yurt
tupac alive numbr one #1 in serbia â€¦.fuck the croatia ,..FUCKk ashol turks no good i spitï»¿ in the mouth eye of ur flag and contry. 2pac aliv and real strong wizard kill all the turk farm aminal with rap magic now we the serba rule .ape of the zoo presidant georg bush fukc the great satan and lay egg this egg hatch and bosnia wa;s born. stupid baby form the eggn give bak our clay we will crush u lik a skull of pig. *serbia greattst countrey*.


----------

